# probadores de alimentos (antigüedad)



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

*Primero q nada perdon por la falta de acentos, estoy usando un teclado anglo

Mi pregunta es, como se llamaban esos probadores de alimentos q tenian los Cesares y los señores feudales para saber si su comida estaba envenenada? creo recordar q tenian un apelativo especifico, es q lo tengo en la punta de la lengua y no me sale. Por cierto como se llama cuando uno esta a punto de recordar algo pero no puede?

Saludos


----------



## flljob

¿Será _catador_?

Saludos


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Hola Pasos quienes tenían como función probar las comidas y bebidas en la antigüedad eran los catadores. Era una labor peligrosa. Pero por ejemplo en los brindis, no se usaban los catadores. Esto se bede a que al chocar ambas copas, los contenidos se mezclan (por eso se chocaban con fuerza, para que ambas bebidas saltaran de una copa a la otra). Así nadie iba a intentar matar a otro sí podía morir al mismo tiempo. Seguramente deben haber existido otras técniucas para evitar envenenamientos. Eso de tener algo en la punta de la lengua es horrrible. La verdad que no tengo ni idea como se llama eso.


----------



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

gracias flljob e Indiana (buena explicacion).

Catadores probablemente sea la palabra adecuada pero no hay una mas especifica q designe a este tipo de personas? porque alguien q degusta vino y q es un enologo tambien es llamado/a catador. Es q creo q habia una palabra especifica, no se si en ingles o en español.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

"Catavenenos"
La labor era desempeñada por un esclavo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Efectivamente hay una palabra especifica, lamentablemente estoy con el síndrome de tenerla en la mente y no recordarla, leí hace algunos años de un sujeto que aún tenía esa profesión aunque era único en el mundo, decía que ahora su trabajo normalmente lo hacían ratones.


----------



## Calambur

No sé qué cómo se llamaban los probadores, pero tal vez te ayude saber uno de los significados de SALVA, que aquí te transcribo del DRAE:

9. f. Prueba que hacía de la comida y bebida la persona encargada de servirla a los reyes y grandes señores, para asegurar que no había en ellas ponzoña.

Cuando a uno de estos señores le probaban la comida/bebida, se decía que le hacían salva (eso significaba que era una persona importante. Especialmente, era un honor cuando "otro" ordenaba que le hicieran salva a alguien: por ejemplo, cuando los Reyes Católicos ordenaron que se le hiciera salva a C.Colón, él se sintió de lo mejor -dicen, yo no estaba-).

¡Ah! te hago un pedido especial: escribí las palabras completas, no pongas "q" o esas abreviaturas típicas del "chat". Acordate que estás en un foro de lenguaje (no trates de "ahorrar tiempo"; nosotros -o al menos yo- no nos fijamos en el tiempo que nos lleva contestar a tu pregunta). Y no tomes a mal esto que te digo.
Saludos.


----------



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

Calambur said:


> No sé qué cómo se llamaban los probadores, pero tal vez te ayude saber uno de los significados de SALVA, que aquí te transcribo del DRAE:
> 
> 9. f. Prueba que hacía de la comida y bebida la persona encargada de servirla a los reyes y grandes señores, para asegurar que no había en ellas ponzoña.
> 
> Cuando a uno de estos señores le probaban la comida/bebida, se decía que le hacían salva (eso significaba que era una persona importante. Especialmente, era un honor cuando "otro" ordenaba que le hicieran salva a alguien: por ejemplo, cuando los Reyes Católicos ordenaron que se le hiciera salva a C.Colón, él se sintió de lo mejor -dicen, yo no estaba-).
> 
> ¡Ah! te hago un pedido especial: escribí las palabras completas, no pongas "q" o esas abreviaturas típicas del "chat". Acordate que estás en un foro de lenguaje (no trates de "ahorrar tiempo"; nosotros -o al menos yo- no nos fijamos en el tiempo que nos lleva contestar a tu pregunta). Y no tomes a mal esto que te digo.
> Saludos.


 
Ya vamos en mejor direccion, creo yo, aunque todavia no es exactamente lo que busco (lo tengo al fondo de mi memoria, alla donde guardo los recuerdos de mis primeras papillas  ). Lo que busco es mas un calificativo de la persona en si, no del hecho.

No solo no me molesta la correccion del "que" sino que te la agradezco y tratare de no volver a cometer el mismo error. En mi defensa, en general mi ortografia y gramatica es bastante buena o de eso me precio (salvo los acentos, pero de eso ya culpe al teclado), excepto en ese pequeño detalle del "q", mas culpa de la infeccion contagiosa que es a veces el lenguaje abreviado de internet. Por eso mas razon para agradecerte la correccion, no sea que vaya a contagiar a otro pobre desprevenido 

Y ahora continuemos la busqueda. 

P.D: Por cierto, aunque tal vez debiera abrir otro hilo si alguien se acuerda de como se llama cuando estas a punto de acordarte de una palabra pero no puedes, pues se lo agradeceria inmensamente. Es que la ironia del caso me esta matando


----------



## ManPaisa

Hay un libro de Peter Elbling, cuyo título fue traducido al español como *El catavenenos, *y que trata precisamente de ese oficio.

El término, sin embargo, no aparece en el DRAE.


----------



## Calambur

PasosdeAnimalGrande dijo:
"detalle del "q", mas culpa de la infeccion contagiosa que es a veces el lenguaje abreviado de internet. Por eso mas razon para agradecerte la correccion, no sea que vaya a contagiar a otro pobre desprevenido "


 ¡Buena idea!


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> Hay un libro de Peter Elbling, cuyo título fue traducido al español como *El catavenenos, *y que trata precisamente de ese oficio.
> 
> El término, sin embargo, no aparece en el DRAE.


Yo dije que era "catavenenos", y nadie me creyó...

_


----------



## bb008

Vampiro said:


> Yo dije que era "catavenenos", y nadie me creyó...
> 
> _


 
Yo te creí.

Saludos.-


----------



## flljob

¿Se pueden catar venenos como se catan los vinos? Me parece una palabra inadecuada.

Saludos


----------



## alexacohen

Vampiro said:


> Yo dije que era "catavenenos", y nadie me creyó...
> 
> _


 
Vampiro, al margen de lo que diga la Santa RAE. Creo que sería mejor llamarlo "el cataveneno" y no "el catavenenos".

Digo yo, humildemente, que al primer veneno que catase estiraría la pata y ya no podría probar ninguno más.


----------



## Namarne

flljob said:


> ¿Se pueden catar venenos como se catan los vinos? Me parece una palabra inadecuada.


Pues es verdad. Más bien debían catar alimentos _por si_ estaban envenenados.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

flljob said:


> ¿Se pueden catar venenos como se catan los vinos? Me parece una palabra inadecuada.





alexacohen said:


> Digo yo, humildemente, que al primer veneno que catase estiraría la pata y ya no podría probar ninguno más.


Pues va a ser que no tenéis razón, si es cierto lo siguiente:

"Los            probadores de comidas eran un símil de lo que es un catador de vino,             té o café y los mejores, tenían una sensibilidad especial para            detectar inmediatamente cualquier veneno que estuviera disimulado            dentro de una preparación o bebida y podían distinguir las cualidades            y características del mismo sin sufrir sus consecuencias ya que con el            tiempo, el estómago se había inmunizado para asimilar cualquier            ponzoña,  sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que solo ingerían ínfimas            cantidades del alimento a probar."

Que he extraído de esta página: http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...igQPEnXd8iF_qAQAA&sig2=rVzp31Xab0KR-PRFrWOrkw


----------



## Vampiro

Imagino que no hace falta que aclare que estoy de acuerdo con Miguel Antonio.

El tipo (no le envidio el oficio) debía probar el alimento y determinar si estaba envenenado con alguna sustancia, que podía ser única o no, de ahí el uso del plural.
Si fallaba en su trabajo ni siquiera era necesario indemnizarlo por despido.
_


----------



## Namarne

Qué curioso. Y se inmunizaban, ¿cómo distinguían si el alimento estaba o no envenado?  
(Es igual, cosas mías).


----------



## romarsan

Namarne said:


> Qué curioso. Y se inmunizaban, ¿cómo distinguían si el alimento estaba o no envenado?
> (Es igual, cosas mías).


 
Bueno, tenían un truco infalible... esperaban a ver si el rey caía muerto, en cuyo caso deducían con un margen mínimo de error, que el alimento estaba envenenado... eran hábiles como ellos solos


----------



## Namarne

romarsan said:


> Bueno, tenían un truco infalible... esperaban a ver si el rey caía muerto, en cuyo caso deducían con un margen mínimo de error, que el alimento estaba envenenado... eran hábiles como ellos solos


Gracias, Romarsan. Al final todo tiene una explicación.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Calambur said:


> No sé qué cómo se llamaban los probadores, pero tal vez te ayude saber uno de los significados de SALVA, que aquí te transcribo del DRAE:
> 
> 9. f. Prueba que hacía de la comida y bebida la persona encargada de servirla a los reyes y grandes señores, para asegurar que no había en ellas ponzoña.
> 
> ....
> .



Y digo yo: Si el tal esclavo era el que probaba la comida para prevenir el envenamieto de su señor, ¿no se habría de llamar 'salvador'?


----------



## alexacohen

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Y digo yo: Si el tal esclavo era el que probaba la comida para prevenir el envenamiento de su señor, ¿no se habría de llamar 'salvador'?


 
A ver, que cuento: probador, catador, catavenenos, salvador... y visto el método infalible apuntado por Ro, un posible futuro rey. Un rey con el estómago de un caballo.

Y ahora, sólo nos falta la sota.


----------



## Vampiro

alexacohen said:


> A ver, que cuento: probador, catador, catavenenos, salvador... y visto el método infalible apuntado por Ro, un posible futuro rey. Un rey con el estómago de un caballo.
> 
> Y ahora, sólo nos falta la sota.


No existe ninguna prueba científica que avale eso de "estómago de caballo".
Al parecer estos animales eran utilizados como animales de tiro o para cabalgar sobre ellos, pero nada parece indicar en los hallazgos arqueológicos que fuese resistente a los venenos de ningún tipo.
Los restos fósiles estudiados indican que se trataría de un mamífero herbívoro, pero en ninguna de las muchas heces fosilizadas que se han estudiado se han encontrado restos de plantas consideradas venenosas.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> No existe ninguna prueba científica que avale eso de "estómago de caballo".
> Al parecer estos animales eran utilizados como animales de tiro o para cabalgar sobre ellos, pero nada parece indicar en los hallazgos arqueológicos que fuese resistente a los venenos de ningún tipo.
> Los restos fósiles estudiados indican que se trataría de un mamífero herbívoro, pero en ninguna de las muchas heces fosilizadas que se han estudiado se han encontrado restos de plantas consideradas venenosas.
> _



Cualquiera que haya visto una bosta de caballo se habrá dado cuenta de que no hay forma de identificar la clase de hierba que ha comido.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel... Manuel... ya estamos en la era del ADN
¿Es que no has visto nunca un capítulo de CSI?
_


----------



## Chinchilla

romarsan said:


> Bueno, tenían un truco infalible... esperaban a ver si el rey caía muerto, en cuyo caso deducían con un margen mínimo de error, que el alimento estaba envenenado... eran hábiles como ellos solos


 

Hola a todos!

Oye, pero ese truco me suena como de película de los tres chiflados...
No era el trabajo de ellos precisamente evitar que se muriera el rey? Ja,ja.

Saludos!
Chin 

PD: eso de inmunizarse es como lo que hacen con la homeopatía, no? porque al final los remedios homeopáticos son venenos, en microdosis...


----------



## Calambur

*Chinchilla*, tú dices:
“¿eso de inmunizarse es como lo que hacen con la homeopatía, no? porque al final los remedios homeopáticos son venenos, en microdosis...”

Es el principio que utiliza la homeopatía, sí. Pero no todos los remedios homeopáticos son venenos.


----------



## julitolika

¡Lo encontré! También tenía esa duda desde hacía tiempo e investigando por internet me encontré con este hilo. Como bien decís se llama hacer salva pero la persona que lo hace es el MAESTRESALA. María Moliner me dio la solución y la Santa RAE me la confirma:

*maestresala**.*
 (De _maestre_ y _sala_).
* 1.     * m.  En los comedores de hoteles y ciertos restaurantes, jefe de camareros que dirigía el servicio de las mesas.
* 2.     * m.  Criado principal que asistía a la mesa de un señor, presentaba y distribuía la comida y la probaba para garantizar que no contenía veneno.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Llegas tarde, julitolike. Por falta de diccionario, no sabían en la corte que es un maestresala, el rey se zampó una comida emponzoñada y la palmó.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Aquí está la palabra, nunca hubiera imaginado fuera esa:
Del DRAE:


*salvo**1**, va**.*
(Del lat. _salvus_).

*1. *adj. Ileso, librado de un peligro.
*2. *adj. Exceptuado, omitido.
*3. *f. Saludo, bienvenida.
*4. *f. Saludo hecho con armas de fuego.
*5. *f. Serie de cañonazos consecutivos y sin bala disparados en señal de honores o saludos.
*6. *f. Disparo simultáneo de varias piezas idénticas de artillería.
*7. *f. Juramento, promesa solemne, palabra de seguro.
*8. *f. *salvilla.*
*9. *f. Prueba que hacía de la comida y bebida la persona encargada de servirla a los reyes y grandes señores, para asegurar que no había en ellas ponzoña.
*10. *f. Prueba temeraria que hacía alguien de su inocencia exponiéndose a un grave peligro, confiado en que Dios le salvaría milagrosamente


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Me he equivocado, he puesto la acción no el nombre del que la realiza.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Me he equivocado, he puesto la acción no el nombre del que la realiza.


Pueder ser un error, pero resulta interesante. Veamos la acepción siguiente:
*9. *f. Prueba que hacía de la comida y bebida la persona encargada de servirla a los reyes y grandes señores, para asegurar que no había en ellas ponzoña.

¡El DRAE no utiliza la palabra 'maestresala', 2ª acepción, que nos desveló julitolika! Podía haber dicho: 'Prueba que hacía de la comida el maestresala, persona encargada...' y nos habría ahorrado muchas vueltas y revueltas.


----------



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

Muchas gracias Julito!!!

Ademas, vaya palabra mas bonita


----------



## ManPaisa

PasosdeAnimalGrande said:


> Muchas gracias Julito!!!
> 
> Ademas, vaya palabra mas bonita



Me muero de la curiosidad.
¿Era esa la palabra que no conseguías recordar?


----------



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

Para serte sincero.. no. La m*í*a me suena que era una palabra en lat*í*n, y me da que la o*í* por primera vez viendo un documental de la BBC sobre la antigua Roma. Seguro el documental era en ingl*é*s... pero fue hace bastante tiempo y los recuerdos son muy difusos. Seguro que, en todo caso, no era la que Julito ha sugerido pero para el caso tambi*é*n sirve.


----------



## Pinairun

Quizá tampoco sea este el término que buscas, pero va de lo mismo: *Credenciero.*


> 1. m. Criado que tenía a su cuidado la credencia, y solía hacer la salva antes de que bebiera su señor.


 
En _El banquete_, de Orazio Magnasco, dice:
_Credenciero:_
_Nombre que deriva de la expresión italiana "fare la credenza", es decir, "hacer la salva" o probar la comida destinada a un alto personaje y comprobar que no ha sido envenenada._

Un saludo


----------



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

Gracias Pinairun. Pareciera que en ambos casos la acepción de catador de venenos es más un término secundario que la descripción esencial del probador de venenos. Me refiero a que son criados que su función principal es cuidar a su señor, aunque en la descripción de Magnasco sí parece acercarse a una labor más especializada. 

Confieso que la palabra latina sigue sin aparecer, tal vez habría que preguntar a un experto en literatura latina, pues es probable que en algún texto de Virgilio o historiadores antiguos salga mencionada esta palabra. En todo caso, es ésta una búsqueda de lo más interesante, gracias a la colaboración de todos vosotro/as.

P.D: laureles para el eminente Ayutuxte, que sigue corrigiendo penosamente y en rojo tomate cada uno de mis errores. Para su respiro y el de todos, ya he cambiado mi teclado (es broma Ayutuxte, sé que son normas del foro y me parecen bien)


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

PasosdeAnimalGrande, quizá no encuentres lo que buscas.

Ubi sunt qui ante nos
in mundo fuere?


----------



## Juan Nadie

PasosdeAnimalGrande said:


> La m*í*a me suena que era una palabra en lat*í*n.


Pues, quizás, buscando las palabras veneno y criado -y similares- en latín llegues a componer la palabra que buscas.


----------



## MURIÁTICO

PasosdeAnimalGrande said:


> *Primero q nada perdon por la falta de acentos, estoy usando un teclado anglo
> 
> Mi pregunta es, como se llamaban esos probadores de alimentos q tenian los Cesares y los señores feudales para saber si su comida estaba envenenada? creo recordar q tenian un apelativo especifico, es q lo tengo en la punta de la lengua y no me sale. Por cierto como se llama cuando uno esta a punto de recordar algo pero no puede?
> 
> Saludos



Calambur se ha aproximado. La palabra que designa al criado que se encargaba de probar los alimentos o bebidas para evitar que envenenaran a su señor es CREDENCIERO, que cuidaba de la credencia (aparador) y realizaba la salva, que es la acción. Consultadlo en la R.A.E. si queréis.


----------



## MURIÁTICO

Calambur se ha aproximado. La palabra que designa al criado que se encargaba de probar los alimentos o bebidas para evitar que envenenaran a su señor es CREDENCIERO, que cuidaba de la credencia (aparador) y realizaba la salva, que es la acción. Consultadlo en la R.A.E. si queréis.


----------



## Calambur

¡Caramba! no tenía ni idea... gracias por poner ese nombre.





> Del DUE:
> *credenciero *m._ Servidor que tenía a su cargo la credencia y hacía la salva antes de que bebiera el rey o su señor._


----------



## Desfacedor

Este trabajo, según entiendo, también era conocido con el nombre de “_Servicio de Boca del Rey_” (o 'de la Reina', si era el caso).

Saludos.


----------



## Erreconerre

_Copero_ era en la antigüedad el esclavo que probaba las bebidas de un rey. Esta figura abunda en la literatura, por ejemplo, en la Biblia. Si en el buscador ponemos frases como "copero del rey" obtendremos una buena cantidad de información.

En la historia de México también existe este personaje. Se encargaba de probar las bebidas que le eran ofrecidas a su señor, y de esta manera si al señor se le intentaba envenenar el envenenado era el probador de bebidas. No se le llamaba _copero,_ sino _*achichincle.*_ Tengo entendido que _achichincle_ es una palabra de origen náhuatl que signfica _el que bebe el agua*. *_Hasta la fecha, la palabra_* achichincle*_ es de uso frecuente en nuestro país, aunque ahora, en vez de un catador es un simple ayudante o subordinado.


----------



## 123powell

Por lo que me comentó un amigo hace un tiempo, había un pueblo antiguo cuyos habitantes eran en su mayoría catadores. No recuerdo el nombre pero sus pobladores eran llamados Sabios. Quizás de ahi venga en parte la palabra Sabiduría, suponiendo que se adquiere a través de la experiencia, de probar varias cosas.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

En latín,* praegustator, *el que cata o gusta primero, como el eunuco Halotus, que lo fue del emperador Claudio.

7 Halotus, spado, praegustator Claudii; ab eo Claudio venenum datum


----------



## Inimech

Uhm...interesante pregunta, quizás el amigo que originó el post se refería a un "catevari" aunque no era precisamente un catador de venenos, sino que una persona a la que desde pequeña se le administraban dosis de veneno, aunque creo que tiene más parte de mito que de realidad supuestamente el o la catevari tenía la capacidad de matar a otra persona sólo con el contacto de la piel, tal como lo hacen algunos sapos u otros animales. Con respecto a la sensación de tener una palabra en la punta de la lengua, no tengo la menor idea de que exista una palabra para eso jajaj, saludos y espero que el usuario del post inicial siga vivo para saber si se refería a eso o no.


----------



## Xiscomx

PasosdeAnimalGrande said:


> […]_*, es q**ue** lo tengo en la punta de la lengua y no me sale. **Por cierto**,* *¿**c**ó**mo se llama cuando uno está a punto de recordar algo pero no puede?*_
> 
> 
> PasosdeAnimalGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> *P.D: Por cierto, aunque tal vez debiera abrir otro hilo, si alguien se acuerda de cómo se llama cuando estás a punto de acordarte de una palabra pero no puedes, pues se lo agradecería inmensamente. Es que la ironía del caso me está matando.*
Click to expand...




Indiana (Nahuel) said:


> [...]*. Eso de tener algo en la punta de la lengua es horrible. La verdad que no tengo ni idea como se llama eso.*





Cabeza tuna said:


> *Efectivamente hay una palabra especifica, lamentablemente estoy con el síndrome de tenerla en la mente y no recordarla, *[…].


Hola a los tres y a los demás también, ¡faltaría más!

Disculpen por llegar con un poco de retraso a esta cita.

*Aquí*, participé en el hilo de *Azumii* que expresaba parecida preocupación a la vuestra «_*Cuando te das cuenta de algo de repente*_» y que con los aportes de los demás compañeros, quizás se puedan aplacar vuestras inquietudes.

Salud y gloria.


----------



## SIMON SUAREZ

Hace mucho tiempo que leí en un libro del emperador Nerón que mencionaba el nombre de ese personaje, y lo he buscado nuevamente sin tener éxito. No se le llamaba catador, ni probador de comidas. Precisamente se le contrató después de la muerte de Claudio porque en esos tiempos acostumbraban a envenenar a las personas. Cuando uno tiene la palabra en la puntita de la lengua y se le olvida creo que eso es algo normal, solo tienes que insistir hasta que te acuerdes.


----------

